# Whats your Favorite Iron supplement?



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Whats your Favorite Iron supplement?
or
What Iron supplement do you get the best results with?


everybody chip in please.

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Elliot,

For my Micros, I use CSM+B which is 7% Iron, plus Flourish (Comprehensive) 0.32% Iron, plus GrowMore Organic Based Iron Chelate 10%. I mix the the CSM+B at 3 level tablespoons per 500 ml and the Iron per Rex Griggs instructions:



> Chelated Iron
> 
> * Mix 35 grams of powder with 2 cups (473 ml of water).
> * 1 ml of this solution will raise the iron level in 10 gallons of water by 0.2 ppm.
> * Suggested range for iron is 0.1-0.5 ppm.


I dose the CSM+B at 1 ml per 5 gallons; 1 ml Flourish per 5 gallons, and 1 ml Iron per 5 gallons. All are dosed 3 times a week.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

flouris iron is the only one i have ever used...i saw results when adding to my 75 after being neglected for like a year, plants did come out soon after the iron was added


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I use dry macros, but liquid Seachem micros.
I always add extra Flourish Iron in addition to the Flourish.

Flourish uses ferrous iron, which has fewer atomic bonds, and easier for the plants to break it down and use.
Many of the dry ferts use chelated iron, which has an extra bond.

I have always had good results with the Seachem products.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks for your input guys anybody else have thoughts on this.

looks like so far seachem iron is most popular.

thanks
ELliot


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I dose in powder form. I mix a 3:1 ratio of CSM+B to DTPA Iron 10%. I put an 1/8 of a teaspoon of this mix into my 46 gallon tank everyday.

Iron doesn't stay available for very long and some chelaters last longer than others depending on the PH of the tank water. CSM+B uses edta with it's iron so I mix it with dtpa to hedge my bets. It works fine for me and a 1/2 pound of each will last quite awhile.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

lets get somemore in put people i find this interesting.


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

Ditto for what bosmahe1 said. CSM+B (EDTA) mixed with DTPA.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

I use both Seachem iron and iron from GLA ( DTPA factor combined with EDTA ) I dose both of them together.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

since i have never been into the science portion of it what is 

dtpa
edta
csm+b

ive been doing this for a while and never got into that.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Elliott,

CSM+B is the basic micronutrient mix for EI dosing.

A short discussion of the differences in Iron (Fe) from January here at APC is here. DPTA is typically used if you have harder, more alkaline water. I use EDTA which is less expensive and works fine in softer, acidic (below PH 7.0) water.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks


----------

